#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Licht gegen Depression >

## sei

Hallo zusammen,hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Lampen die jetzt überall angeboten werden und gegen Depris helfen sollen.Helfen die wirklich und wenn ja,ist beim Kauf etwas zu beachten zB. technische Daten.
Viele Grüße
sei

----------


## Christiane

Du brauchst eine Lampe mit 10000 Lux. Lampen mit weniger Leistung bringen nicht wirklich was. Täglich ca 2 Stunden einplanen. Zum Preis kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber du kannst mal bei deiner Krankenkasse anfragen, ob du zumindest anteilig etwas erstattet bekommst.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo, 
habe mir auch so eine Lampe zu gelegt. Habe auch jeden Winter leichte Probleme. Meine hat um die 50 Euro im Versandhandel (auch 10000 Lux) gekostet.
Der Abstand soll 30 cm betragen und man soll sich Morgens nach dem Aufwachen eine halbe Stunde "behellen" lassen. (haben meine Recherchen ergeben)
Habe es jetzt noch nicht so oft gemacht, bin aber auch noch nicht in einer "Winter-Depri". 
LG  Justitia

----------


## sei

Hallo,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
L.G.Sei

----------


## Sylvia

hallo Sei,warum hast du Dep. ?liegt es an der Jahreszeit oder hat es andere Gründe ?
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## Bripo

Hallo Sei,
seit 3 Jahren besitze ich eine eigene Lichtdusche von Davita. Die Anschaffung habe ich nicht bereut. Jeden 2. Tag 20-30 Min. (am besten schon ab Oktober, da die Lichtintensität bereits nachlässt) vormittags geniesen. Ich fühle mich einfach viel besser, ausgeglichener, leistungsfähiger etc. Das Gerät kostet ca. 800,-- € - nicht billig, aber es lohnt sich.
Alles Gute
Bripo

----------


## sei

Hallo Bripo,
danke für die Info da werde ich mich mal näher Informieren. 
Hallo Sylvia,
die Depressionen habe ich fast das ganze Jahr über, von Herbst bis Frühjahr meistens besonders heftig und das schon seit meiner Kindheit. Ich glaube das die Gründe dafür mehrere Faktoren sind, zum einen habe ich eine recht belastende Familienchronik und auch meinerseits ein paar Leichen im Keller, auch viel vergessen und nie wirklich mit allem auseinander gesetzt. Dann gab es am Arbeitsplatz Stress mit dem Chef, der mobbte was das Zeug hielt und zu guter letzt habe ich mir den Fuß gebrochen und bin da seit zwei Jahren mit beschäftigt. Vor einem halben Jahr wurde dann die Diagnose bipolar gestellt,
ich denke mal das spielt alles eine Rolle und die Gene wohl auch. 
Liebe Grüße
Sei

----------


## Bripo

Hallo Sei,
Die Bipolare Störung muss natürlich von einem Neurologen behandelt werden. Wenn du medikamentös gut eingestellt bist, sollte es dir besser gehen. Stimmungsschwankungen werden dir zwar doch noch manchmal zu schaffen machen - aber nicht so heftig. Die Lichttherapie ist auch noch ein kleiner Helfer, der Licht in dunkle Tage bringt.
Wichtig ist, dass die Medikamente regelmäßig genommen werden, auch wenn es einem mal besser geht.
Alles Gute
Bripo

----------


## Sylvia

:zd_bye_3_cut:  Hallo Sei, ich hatte vor 3 Jahren auch so ein Tief.Musste heulen und wusste eigentlich nicht warum,hatte Schlafstörungen und ein schweres Herz.Auch wegen der Arbeit und der Familie es war alles zu viel.Meine Neurologin hat mich für 6Wochen zu einer Psychosomatischen Reha geschickt.Das war sehr gut.Ich hatte Gesprächsrunden und merkte das ich nicht alleine war mit meinen Problemen,und glaubste das tut so gut wenn man weiß da sind noch welche die so wie ich denken !!! Mir tat diese Reha sehr gut.Vielleicht redest mal mit deinem Arzt.Deine Dep. muß ja eine Ursache haben und diese muß man beseitigen und nur Med. nehmen ist ja auf die Dauer nicht gut.Lg. Sylvi.

----------


## sei

Hallo zusammen und danke für eure Antworten. 
@Bripo,
das mit den Medis ist schon klar, ich nehme seit ca. drei Jahren AD´s und jetzt halt noch was wegen der bipolaren Störung, leider bleibt die Wirkung weit gehend aus,
naja, mein Arzt hat versprochen sich mal Gedanken darüber zu machen, mal schaun was dabei rum kommt. :Zwinker:  
@Sylvia,
ja, da hast du recht eigentlich sollte ich mal eine Kur oder so beantragen. Ich war mal vier Wochen Stationär und danach wurde mir eine über sechs Wochen angeboten, leider geht das nicht weil meine Tochter alleine nicht klar käme und damit alles auf die Großeltern abgewälzt werden würde und das wiederum kann ich meiner Mutter nicht antun, die ist auch ziemlich angeschlagen. Es stimmt schon das man den Auslöser finden und Therapieren sollte, ich mache auch eine Verhaltenstherapie, allerdings läuft die bald aus und die wirklich belastenden Dinge lasse ich ganz gerne außen vor. Ich denke das ich auch weiß wo der Ursprung für den Löwenanteil der Depressionen liegt, habe auch mal versucht etwas daran zu Arbeiten und dann beschlossen es sein zu lassen, aus den Augen aus dem Sinn, oder so. Funktioniert zwar nicht so richtig, aber mich intensiv damit auseinander zu setzen funktioniert noch weniger, aber so lange ich weiter zum Arzt und Therapeuten dackele besteht noch Hoffnung das ich es vielleicht doch mal angehe.  :yes_3_cut: 
Noch mal Danke für eure Postings.
Liebe Grüße
Sei

----------


## Sylvia

:Winter25: Hallo Sei ,wie geht es dir?Hat deine Lichttherapie etwas geholfen ?
                        Ich wünsche dir auf alle Fälle eine schöne ruhige Weihnacht.   
                        Lg.Sylvi

----------


## sei

Hallo Sylvi, 
dieses Licht ist zumindest hell  :Zwinker:  ich glaube das schon diese Helligkeit etwas aufmunternd wirkt, besonders wenn es so früh dunkel wird. 
Ich wünsche Dir auch schöne und friedliche Weihnachtstage  
Liebe Grüße
Sei

----------

